
Refrigerator Death - _of
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refrigerator_death
======
_o-O-o_
> Around the world, manufacture of latch refrigerators has been replaced by
> that of ones with magnet-closing doors.

And amen to that

~~~
wahern
Sadly it still happens: [https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/14/us/florida-children-
die-chest...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/14/us/florida-children-die-chest-
freezer/index.html) In that case the adults had added a latch, which IME is
not uncommon where (e.g. poor or rural areas) people keep freezers outside,
such as on porches.

I feel like maybe for hazards like this not only should there be warnings
affixed, but testimonials from the parents of victims. Some people are just
incapable of appreciating these hazards without being [emotionally] brow beat.

Another HN commenter on another thread last week made the point that for some
people empathy (and its effect, like understanding that what can happen to
someone else can happen to them) doesn't come easy--they often need someone to
make it personal. While not quite the same as an in-person conversation,
perhaps written, photographic testimonials would impress themselves upon some
of those people. Alternatively, maybe pictorial warnings would help to warn
children capable of appreciating the risk if brought to their attention.

